# Uber Reminiscing! Can anyone remember their first Uber pick up?



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

not applicable


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

I can.


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

Yes, my car stereo got raped to the max, 4x heavy set women on the steepest hill and the 8cyl still struggled, 30 minutes later and $9 back when fares were round DOWN to the dollar for some reason 

I felt used and dirty


----------



## Dieudonnee (Jan 12, 2017)

Oui. 
And he is still the love.



Instyle said:


> Yes, my car stereo got raped to the max, 4x heavy set women on the steepest hill and the 8cyl still struggled, 30 minutes later and $9 back when fares were round DOWN to the dollar for some reason
> 
> I felt used and dirty


ooooooh!  Four?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

I did my very first pick up at about 7:00 pm new years eve 2015.

This year on New years eve my first pick up was the same guy 6:07 PM


----------



## Dieudonnee (Jan 12, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> I did my very first pick up at about 7:00 pm new years eve 2015.
> 
> This year on New years eve my first pick up was the same guy 6:07 PM


Two years of sheer bliss in between the two?
Just adorable !


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

Two drunk Russian contractors on their way from a bar to a strip club in another city.

I charged a phone for them. 'Forgot it when they got out. 'Had to go back into the club to find them.

Very interesting, indeed.


----------



## rELOAD (Jan 12, 2017)

First Pick up was from Haberfield to Pyrmont. (logged on in Five Dock).

Second pickup was from Glebe to Double Bay and she was a stunner!


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

Yes. A tradie going from Meadowbank station to Morrison Road, Ryde...about 5 minutes away. Minimum fare.


----------



## Uberp (Mar 1, 2017)

Yep


----------



## UBER66 (Feb 7, 2017)

I have never picked up had plenty of offers mostly drunk English girls


----------



## stevothedevo (Feb 27, 2017)

was leaving driveway at home and got pinged from lady 2 doors down. met my neighbour


----------



## Darren Kirkham (Mar 26, 2017)

I took a very pleasant elderly Swedish woman from Frankston to Black Rock, a lovely trip but I was nervous as hell but I was so young back then all those 3 weeks ago! 100 trips later I'm like a grumpy old taxi driver


----------



## NZShaker (Feb 1, 2016)

My first pick up was a Uber hub guy from a shopping centre to his new flat...was good as I was so nervous about screwing it up lol


----------



## Grand (Feb 23, 2016)

Not first but second job. Nervous as hell. 

Accepted job. Pax rang, told me to back into driveway. Oh OK... my first airport job. Open boot and out of house she comes with suitcase. I load suitcase. Cool, time to leave.

Told to wait. OK. Out comes a smaller case. 
Told to wait. OK. For 10 mins the car gets loaded with lamps, boxes, shopping bags full of groceries, personal items etc. etc. 
OK turns to OH NO. She is moving house and I am now a removalist!!!!

Now we are ready to leave and we get in the car.

No, but wait there is more....
A guy comes out, holds open my car door and has massive argument with her, with me in between, and also demands the house keys. 
She says they are in the house somewhere and tells me to leave. But I can't close the door. Arghhhh. 
She starts crying and tries to ring family or friends but none are answering. 
He still wants the keys and I still can't leave.
And no I have not moved to start trip for fear.
5 more minutes.

Short end is, she had dropped the keys into an umbrella at the entrance .... Revenge.

No, but wait there is more....
No destination set.... OH NO.....
Told to start driving... OK....
More crying and phoning.
I also get blamed for not supporting her??!!

Short end is she needs somewhere to stay!!
I drop her off and help unload the car.
End of story. Well not really. I think I get $8 ...drop off was 2 blocks away.

Just be thankful you didn't ask about my next newbie trip...with near naked, drunk, naughty, 'drinking champagne out of glasses' ladies.

Wow the things I have learnt.....


----------



## Thing (Oct 7, 2016)

First ride .... guy gets in car & says... This is the first time I've used Uber & reply, you're the first passenger I've picked up.... 

Eternal Uber virgins...


----------



## UberX.illegal? (Nov 12, 2014)

Can't remember. Couldn't care less.


----------



## biglou98 (Mar 31, 2017)

I need to move to Australia!


----------



## Sydeny Driver (Apr 6, 2017)

Yes 4 week ago western concord I pickup Sarah.,she laugh me because I stop get out of car go find her cross road



biglou98 said:


> I need to move to Australia!


Is very good people here happy life no cow or desease dog in road


----------



## Driver Zero (Dec 18, 2015)

Um yeah, mine was a fairly big deal


----------

